# Slingbow mods



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Working on a slingbow mod. It is now just taped in place but when I get it right I will heat the forks and bend them over the crossbow prod to hold it in place. The trimmed down .99 toilet brush will make a perfect heavy duty whisker bisquit.


http://imgur.com/i4MO6TJ


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Very clever and it should do doubly duty when the toilet needs cleaning.


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> Very clever and it should do doubly duty when the toilet needs cleaning.


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Lol. Double doodie.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:headbang: Looks great :headbang: 
It's the smell though... lol


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Liking the looks of this build...

... what is the "crossbow prod" made from?


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Liking the looks of this build...
> 
> ... what is the "crossbow prod" made from?


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

It is spring steel. I found them on eBay and they were 5 for 20 dollars. They're replacements for 50 pound for crossbow pistols.


----------

